# Normale Freunde gesucht



## Tikume (1. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ihr kennt sicherlich unser beliebtes Forenmitglied win3ermute.

Ich erstelle diesen Thread in einem Zustand tiefster Besorgnis denn er ist dem Alkohol verfallen in Ermangelung von Freunden und Bekannten die nicht "völlig durch" sind.

Bewerbt euch also wenn ihr helfen wollt. Es hilft wenn Ihr Audio-Freaks seid oder zumindest weitschweifende Ausführungen über Plattenspieler, Verstärker und Boxen klaglos ertragen könnt.
Wichtig ist dass ihr Godzilla und die gängigen Trash-Filme aus den 60er und 70er kennt und mögt.

Danke im vorraus.

_p.s.: Wenn ihr weiblich seid, geil ausseht und eine nymphomanische Ader habt dürft ihr auch gern krank im Kopf sein._


----------



## xynlovesit (1. Mai 2012)

Also ich suche auch für meinen Kumpel Freunde. Denn er hat immer so vor der Schule, immer so Bauchschmerzen.. also das sticht immer so, da drin. Das, mag er  nicht und Freunde hat er jetzt auch nicht so viele. Also, er ist ganz nett manchmal. Falls jemand .. ne, einfach mal ne PM schicken.


----------



## win3ermute (1. Mai 2012)

*seufz*

Wo ist mein Bier...


----------



## Ogil (1. Mai 2012)

Aber bedenkt: Das win3ermute ist eine scheue Kreatur! Ich moechte Euch bitten, beim ersten Kontakt keine Bilder Eurer primaeren Geschlechtsmerkmale zu senden - es sei denn ihr seid weiblich, dann bitte mit Kontrollkopie an mich.


----------



## win3ermute (1. Mai 2012)

Erst darf ich mir Zitate aus dem "letzten Einhorn" anhören und nun das - UND IHR BEIDE FRAGT EUCH, WARUM ICH TRINKE?!


----------



## xynlovesit (1. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na, pussies?


----------



## Tikume (1. Mai 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Erst darf ich mir Zitate aus dem "letzten Einhorn" anhören und nun das - UND IHR BEIDE FRAGT EUCH, WARUM ICH TRINKE?!



Das ist ein geiler Film.

Stay where you are, this is no world for you.  Stay in your forest and keep your trees green and your friends protected. And good luck to you, for you are the last!

Your name is a golden bell hung in my heart. I would brake my body to pieces to call you once by your name.


----------



## Ogil (1. Mai 2012)

Der wache Beobachter mag sich nun fragen, warum wir hier suchen und uns nicht selbst aufopfern? Grund ist, dass unser wackerer Gesell win3ermute der Meinung ist, dass wir nicht "normal" genug sind. Zweifelsfrei ein weiterer Beweis, wie weit er schon der Realitaet entrueckt ist. Errettet ihn! Umarmt ihn! Macht ihm wenigstens ein Kompliment ob seines Itemlevels!


----------



## win3ermute (1. Mai 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Grund ist, dass unser wackerer Gesell win3ermute der Meinung ist, dass wir nicht "normal" genug sind.



Das hast Du falsch verstanden. Ich habe eure mir durchaus angenehme abgrundtiefe Beknacktheit als Ausrede für erhöhten Alkoholkonsum benutzt .


----------



## Kamsi (1. Mai 2012)

also wenn wintermute der typ in seiner signatur ist wird er doch eh schon vom geruch von alk betrunken weil asiaten keinen alk vertragen also problem gelöst ^^

@tikume 



> _Wenn ihr weiblich seid, geil ausseht und eine nymphomanische Ader habt dürft ihr auch gern krank im Kopf sein._



bietest du dich an ?

@ ynnovlovesit



> "Hey Jungs, gebt auf eure Köpfe acht, es regnet Trottel!"



@wintermute

hier für dich




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (1. Mai 2012)

Da ich zu Zeiten der Trash-Filme, die gefordert werden, noch nicht lebte und ich auch nicht vorhabe, diese "Nachzuholen", scheide ich schon mal aus


----------



## Tikume (1. Mai 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Das hast Du falsch verstanden. Ich habe eure mir durchaus angenehme abgrundtiefe Beknacktheit als Ausrede für erhöhten Alkoholkonsum benutzt .



erinnert mich doch glatt an ..





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tq-8Lp4qc14

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## win3ermute (1. Mai 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> hier für dich



Awesome! I want one! 

@Tiku: Es mag ein Schock für Dich sein, aber ich habe den Film tatsächlich auf DVD


----------



## Kamsi (1. Mai 2012)

ich fand das letzte einhorn immer zu gruslig als kind nur der song 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pIUVyvpcIPE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



war und ist genial


http://www.plueschwelt24.de/Plueschtiere/Godzilla/Godzilla-Pluesch-33cm::1870.html

hier kannste ihn kaufen


----------



## Tikume (1. Mai 2012)

Ich hab eh seit Jahren den Soundtrack 
Ich persönlich bevorzuge als Lied "Man's Road"

Klasse Film, hab mindestens 4 Taschentücher verschneuzt eben.


----------



## win3ermute (1. Mai 2012)

Tikume schrieb:


> Klasse Film, hab mindestens 4 Taschentücher verschneuzt eben.



Und uns mit ausufernden Zitaten aus dem Film dran teilhaben lassen .

Gibt doch viel traurigere Filme - das Ende von "Christine" z. B. - der arme Plymouth *schnüff*

Edit: Und der heftigste Zeichentrickfilm aller Zeiten dürfte immer noch "Die letzten Glühwürmchen" sein. Meine Fresse, hab ich damit der Familie das Weihnachtsfest verdorben (Studio Ghibli, Zeichentrick - was kann da einem unterhaltsamen Abend mit Kindern und Eltern schon im Weg stehen?)... ganze Familie am Ende fertig und teilweise in Tränen aufgelöst... FSK6 - sind die abgrundtief bescheuert?!


----------



## spectrumizer (1. Mai 2012)

"Chihiros Reise ins Zauberland" ist auch recht heftig, wenn man bedenkt, dass der garkeine Altersbeschränkung hat. Würde den teilweise auf mind. FSK16 oder dann wenigstens FSK12 einstufen.


----------



## win3ermute (1. Mai 2012)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> "Chihiros Reise ins Zauberland" ist auch recht heftig, wenn man bedenkt, dass der garkeine Altersbeschränkung hat.



Bei "Chihiro" finde ich es gar nicht so heftig - da passiert keinem was. Und ich denke, so ein wenig "Trauma" halten Kiddies durchaus aus (man denke an "Bambi" ^^). 
Heftige Zeichentrickfilme sind natürlich auch "Wenn der Wind weht" und der verstörende "Die Hunde sind los". Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, gibt es vom letzteren zwei Versionen, wobei ich nicht weiß, ob das Ende in einem von beiden entschärft ist (das Buch erhielt später ein neues Kapitel, weil es den Verlegern sonst zu niederschmetternd erschien).

Edit: "Wenn der Wind weht" (zwei alte Leutchen, die nach der A-Bombe versuchen, "normal" zu leben, bis sie an der Strahlenkrankheit zugrunde gehen) ist ebenfalls FSK6. Um South Park zu zitieren: "What the fuck is wrong with german people?!"


----------



## Davatar (1. Mai 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Der wache Beobachter mag sich nun fragen, warum wir hier suchen und uns nicht selbst aufopfern? Grund ist, dass unser wackerer Gesell win3ermute der Meinung ist, dass wir nicht "normal" genug sind. Zweifelsfrei ein weiterer Beweis, wie weit er schon der Realitaet entrueckt ist. Errettet ihn! Umarmt ihn! Macht ihm wenigstens ein Kompliment ob seines Itemlevels!


win3ermute, Dein Itemlevel ist so sexy hoch, dass Dich Roseanne Barr sofort anspringen würde, wenn sie das wüsste!


----------



## Konov (1. Mai 2012)

Vote for close 
Der erste sinnlose Thread ohne Diskussionsgrundlage, der von einem Mod nicht sofort geschlossen wird. Was ist hier los??


----------



## Ogil (1. Mai 2012)

Im Gegensatz zu Dir haben die Mods halt verstanden wie kritisch die Situation ist!


----------



## Konov (1. Mai 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu Dir haben die Mods halt verstanden wie kritisch die Situation ist!



... dass win3rmute keine normalen Freunde hat??


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. Mai 2012)

Wird die Situation besser, wenn ich ihn von der ignore-Liste nehme?


----------



## Ogil (1. Mai 2012)

Zweifelsfrei! Gerade Dein Ignorieren hat ihm schwer zu schaffen gemacht!


----------



## Konov (1. Mai 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Zweifelsfrei! Gerade Dein Ignorieren hat ihm schwer zu schaffen gemacht!



Ist dieser Thread mit einem dauerhaften ironischen Unterton versehen??


----------



## Deathstyle (1. Mai 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ist dieser Thread mit einem dauerhaften ironischen Unterton versehen??



Nein.


----------



## Legendary (1. Mai 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ist dieser Thread mit einem dauerhaften ironischen Unterton versehen??







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=czn2Xpz_Gnk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Manowar (1. Mai 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ist dieser Thread mit einem dauerhaften ironischen Unterton versehen??



Bist du eigentlich irgendwann mal nicht am heulen?

Da haben nen paar Leute ihren Spaß.
Booohooo! 
"Ich fordere Gleichberechtigung! Da niemand hier Spaß haben darf, will ich das hier sofort geschlossen wird!"
In welche Richtung läufts wohl? Kein Schwein wird hier was dürfen und das Forum vergammelt noch mehr, als ohnehin schon.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sorry Win3rmute, ich hab keine Zeit mich um dich zu kümmern.


----------



## Legendary (1. Mai 2012)

Haha den Spruch sagt Cartman über Kyle in einer Folge.   

Den mit dem Sand meine ich.


----------



## Manowar (1. Mai 2012)

Und es gibt kein vernünftiges Bild dazu..manchmal ist google schlimm.


----------



## Kamsi (1. Mai 2012)

seit wann tragen eingentlich katzen bhs ?


----------



## Konov (1. Mai 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Bist du eigentlich irgendwann mal nicht am heulen?
> 
> Da haben nen paar Leute ihren Spaß.
> Booohooo!
> ...



Wer sagt dass ich heule?
Woran siehst du dass ich heule? Stehst du vor meinem Fenster und guckst mir zu?
Du kennst mich nicht, du siehst mich nicht, du hast KEINE Ahnung, woher nimmst du dir das Recht zu beurteilen, ob ich heule oder nicht?

Anhand von Textinterpretationen und Smilies? Ich kann dir versichern, dass das Geschriebene Wort nichts damit zutun hat, wie sich jemand wirklich gerade emotional verhält.

Ich hab mich nur gefragt warum dieser offensichtliche Hirnlos-Thread offen bleibt, obwohl jeder 1-Count Poster längst achtkantig rausgeflogen wäre.
Warscheinlich weil hier gewisse Dauer-User gewisse Sonderrechte genießen, z.B. um witzige Sinnlos-Threads zu eröffnen. 

Ich habe nie behauptet, dass es nicht witzig ist oder dass ich es jemandem nicht gönne.
Ich habe nur festgestellt, dass hier nach zweierlei Maß gemessen wird. Das zu beurteilen erlaube ich mir nicht, weils mir relativ wumpe ist


----------



## win3ermute (1. Mai 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Da haben nen paar Leute ihren Spaß.



Tiku hat keinen Spaß mehr - der hat sich gestern noch die "Glühwürmchen" gegeben und heult immer noch  !




> Sorry Win3rmute, ich hab keine Zeit mich um dich zu kümmern.



Du bist ja auch nicht normal! 

Edit: Konov, die Mods sammeln noch. Jeder, der innerhalb von 24 Stunden hier reinschreibt, kriegt einen Permban.


----------



## Deathstyle (1. Mai 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Tiku hat keinen Spaß mehr - der hat sich gestern noch die "Glühwürmchen" gegeben und heult immer noch  !



Das ist ja wohl auch der traurigste Film überhaupt!

Ja Konov, die Nachtschwärmer/Guten Morgen Threads sind natürlich viel weniger sinnlos. Das Bild von Manowar triffts schon ganz gut ^^


----------



## Ogil (1. Mai 2012)

Ich moechte nochmals daran erinnern, dass dieser Thread sehr wohl ein sinnvolles Anliegen hat: win3ermute vor Alkoholismus und Alterseinsamkeit zu bewahren! Wenn Ihr dazu nichts beitragen koennt solltet ihr zumindest unser ernsthaftes Anliegen nicht mit lahmer Trollerei untergraben!


----------



## Konov (1. Mai 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ja Konov, die Nachtschwärmer/Guten Morgen Threads sind natürlich viel weniger sinnlos. Das Bild von Manowar triffts schon ganz gut ^^



Nö, wieso?
Sind Dauerspamthreads.

Die haben Daseinsberechtigung 

Und das hier? Was ist das? Freunde-Suchthread mit integrierter Spamfunktion?


----------



## Deathstyle (1. Mai 2012)

Direkte Kaufempfehlung:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Was den Alkoholismus angeht sehe ich das Problem nicht.


----------



## win3ermute (1. Mai 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ich moechte nochmals daran erinnern, dass dieser Thread sehr wohl ein sinnvolles Anliegen hat: win3ermute vor Alkoholismus und Alterseinsamkeit zu bewahren!



Ich schmeiß gleich meinen Rollator nach Dir! Alterseinsamkeit...

Außerdem ist der Thread heute dazu da, euch zuzuquengeln, daß ich einen leichten Kater habe und meine bescheuerten Bekannten wie Ogil selbstverständlich daran schuld sind.


----------



## ego1899 (1. Mai 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich hab mich nur gefragt warum dieser offensichtliche Hirnlos-Thread offen bleibt, obwohl jeder 1-Count Poster längst achtkantig rausgeflogen wäre.
> Warscheinlich weil hier gewisse Dauer-User gewisse Sonderrechte genießen, z.B. um witzige Sinnlos-Threads zu eröffnen.
> 
> Ich habe nie behauptet, dass es nicht witzig ist oder dass ich es jemandem nicht gönne.
> Ich habe nur festgestellt, dass hier nach zweierlei Maß gemessen wird. Das zu beurteilen erlaube ich mir nicht, weils mir relativ wumpe ist



Exakt genau darauf wollte ich bezug nehmen, nachdem ich die erste Seite gelesen habe. Über letzte Einhörner und andere Grusel-Filme kann man auch in entsprechenden Threads diskutieren 
Ich bin mir sicher das dieser Thread nicht einmal die erste Seite überlebt hätte, wenn er von mir oder jemandem erstellt worden wäre, der nicht irgendwann noch die 100.000 Post-Grenze mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit durchbricht... ^^

Und Deathstyle: Die Threads Nachtwschwärmer und GuMo hatten für mich eigentlich nie ne wirkliche Existenzberechtigung und sind fü mich eigenlich nur pädestiniert um zu Spam-Threads zu verkommen. Genau damit man für den täglichen Smalltalk nicht immer einen neuen erstellt... 



Konov schrieb:


> Vote for close
> Der erste sinnlose Thread ohne Diskussionsgrundlage, der von einem Mod nicht sofort geschlossen wird. Was ist hier los??



/sign


----------



## Manowar (1. Mai 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Du bist ja auch nicht normal!



Bitte was?
Du kennst mich nicht, du siehst mich nicht, du hast KEINE Ahnung, woher nimmst du dir das Recht zu beurteilen, ob ich heule normal bin oder nicht?



Konov schrieb:


> Warscheinlich weil hier gewisse Dauer-User gewisse Sonderrechte genießen, z.B. um witzige Sinnlos-Threads zu eröffnen.



War immer so und wird immer so sein.


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JPZOaPg1fqo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ogil (1. Mai 2012)

Ich hoffe wirklich, dass sich all die Close-Spammer die absolut nix zum Thema beitragen wenigstens eine Verwarnung abholen duerfen!


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Mai 2012)

Zum Thread:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (1. Mai 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Bitte was?
> Du kennst mich nicht, du siehst mich nicht, du hast KEINE Ahnung, woher nimmst du dir das Recht zu beurteilen, ob ich heule normal bin oder nicht?



Du hast die richtige Art von Humor - das ist nicht normal. Außerdem stehe ich vor Deinem Fenster!


----------



## Deathstyle (1. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (1. Mai 2012)

Man darf mir das "Thema" gerne per PM erklären. Ich bin nach doppeltem Durchlesen noch nicht darauf gekommen.

~closed


----------

